# First Pink Eyed Baby



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Another one of my dilute (beige?) rumpwhite does gave birth a few days ago, I had a good nosey and there seems to be only one definate rumpwhite, which should be a black tan and is a doe. Another doe looked like she might develop markings but was quite pale, possibly a very milky chocolate, certainly not as pale as the dilute babies I've had. Also there was one doe and two bucks which had pink eyes. I kept the doe to see what she develops into, Im hoping she isn't dilute, the father is a black tan so I've got my fingers crossed for a dove tan, both parents could carry chocolate, what is a pink eyes chocolate?
is it Champagne?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep, PE choc is champagne. I have a cham tan rw doe and a cham self rw buck now, so if the parents are from or related to my lines they could well be chams.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats fantastic, its really interesting to get something new!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

The babies are 7 Days old now and it looks like the pink eyed baby is a pink eyed white (although not having had one before I could be wrong.) Im going off to finnnmouse now to look it up 

OK Finnmouse says:

It could be a ce c (pink eyed cream, apparently easily mistaken for a PEW), although im unsure where the c (albino gene) came from. The mother is a dilute so she has the ce gene if she also had the c gene she would be a black eyed cream but she is quite a dark beige. The buck is a black tan so must have a full colour C, also he has produced dilute babies with another doe so he must be Cce!

Any ideas?
Might help if I get a picture, I'll try to get one later.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd reserve judgement for a bit longer - chams can look like PEWs until their fur has come through properly. At 7 days you probably can't tell conclusively yet on a rumpwhite.


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

It has to be a champagne then, which is great news as I might decide to breed from her.

Heres a picture of the litter, (only 3). I am finding it really difficult to sex the chocolate, It looks like a female but I cant see any nipples :? !! I wont keep it anyway because its unmarked it's just in there to keep up numbers, there was only one rumpwhite in the litter.










And a close up of the baby in question:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

This could be moved to variety identification.

This is the pink eyed baby, Im still not convinced it is a champagne because it is very light it think it might be a cream.
As always sorry for my piss-poor photography skills.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Ian

Sorry I can't tell from that photo, but is it a rumpwhite or a self? I have a cham rw baby at the moment, I'll have to remember to get a photo for you before it gets older and gets its fur properly...


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi Cait, Its a self. If it is a champange I could use it to breed from but if its a pink eyed cream I dont think I would. Maybe I could pair it to black rumpwhite buck and see if I can get some dove rumpwhites. Maybe its not worth it, I cant decide whether to keep her or not.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

If it were me I would have culled it as soon as I saw it was a self because I don't keep any non rumpwhites from my litters. If you wanted a cham for whatever reason you'd be better off with a 'proper' cham (i.e. bred as a self) because they are bigger and typier. Just my opinion!


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Yeah, its not worth keeping i suppose, i dont really have the room to do experiements any more. There was only one rumpwhite in the litter so I kept this one to see what would happen and a choc self hoping some white would appear on the tail. It didnt!


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

love love love the rump white!


----------

